# Vintage Dance's Eel



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

Vintage Eels


----------



## Nickk (Mar 5, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Vintage Eels




"RARE!"

:roll: :lol:


----------



## little anth (Mar 5, 2008)

iaent the color c lector kinda new
it was prob. left in a window and faded :roll:


----------

